# Do you take your Golden on vacations?



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Do you take your Golden on vacations with you?


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

What the heck are vacations??? :lol:


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

Just try getting the caravan ready and then NOT taking them!

They are old hands at holidays now they have their passports they go abroad too.

Sarah.


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

If I didn't take the dogs on holiday I'd just be worried about them all week!


----------



## Coopersmum (Apr 13, 2005)

I always go abroad, so i cant take him, he went to boarding kennels for his first time there and had a ball. I was worried about leaving him there, but did a lot of investigating and asking peoples opinions on kennels before i decided which ones. I picked ones that walked him a lot and were heated and i knew the owner was an animal lover, so it was fine.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Most of our vacations involve airports since they are usually to visit family and friends in other states. I am extremely picky about kennels, and once I find a great one I try never to take my kids anywhere else so that they are familiar with the setting and the people. 

While I feel totally guilty about leaving them, they seldom even look back at me when I drop them off! They're tails are wagging and seems they are anxious for their vacation too!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Not much time outta here now, Kode is very young and very active so right now I stay close to home. Maybe as he gets older and calms down more then he would be better at going a distance with me, but at the moment I don't think it would work out well. If I did leave he would have to be boarded most likely and since I don't want to do that, I will just stay close and stay with him.

I'm sure he would do fine boarded, but its me...I would constantly think of him and my whole time gone he would be on my mind. Maybe next summer I can book a motel for a couple days and just shop till I drop...and feel more comfortable with leaving him home.


----------



## Love4Goldies (Oct 3, 2005)

You know it's funny you asked this question Joe...cause in trying to find vacations places with my goldies is how I found this site (which I'm addicted to now! lol) My husband and I would really love to take our dogs on vacations with us...and I don't mean leaving them in hotel rooms either! I found two places but would love to know if anyone else has any places to recommend. heres the ones I found...
http://www.crystalwoodlodge.com/
http://camp-gone-tothe-dogs.com/html/camp_2005.html
We have two sons 28 and 20 and since they won't go on vacations with us anymore and we miss the dogs too much we figured lets try to take them and not have grandma babysit all the time! lol
Kathy


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Buffy always goes on vacation with us. We're outdoorsy, camping people and have a 32' motor home. She loves it! She loves going in the RV and wondering what she's going to see when we open that door. I cannot imagine going anywhere without her.


----------



## goldiegirl (Nov 18, 2005)

Manhattan goes everywhere..it's kind of nice having her being able to fly in the cabin, the downfall they never give me enough room for her and I. I wanted to fly home this x-mas, but I was told I was not allowed to. Something about flying+pressure=disaster for me. When we did have the thought before my Dr. said no, I felt so guilty not being able to take Reannon.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

It's hard to take 4 dogs with you on vacation.When we only had Jack(Lee's aid dog) we went several places with him and had a blast.
Goldiegirl,I understand about flying.We had to fly to NY recently and although the Dr said Lee should not fly,she went anyway.Big mistake,first we had a very bad flight up and a real bad limo driver.Lee threwup in the limo.
The flight back was great and we got the BEST limo driver ever getting home.The changes in pressure caused lots of pain and she is still recovering from the trip.
Next time we have to travel,I'm gonna rent a BIG motor home.That way we can travel in style and not in pain.
Shane


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

A motor home is the only way to vacation, especially with your dog. Try it and you'll be hooked. She rides around in comfort, lounging on the couch. If she gets bored and wants exercise, we can play fetch in the RV traveling 65 down the highway. My husband says we bought this not for ourselves, but for Buffy!!


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

Ya but can you afford the gas these days!

We always go camping with Clancy, but we tent it. A little rougher than RVing it. Try climbing into a sleeping bag with a wet Golden Snuggling up to you.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

We did the tent thing for many years. Unfortunately, that is not so easy the older you get. In fact, we camped when I was 8 months pregnant (25 years ago) with our puppy who was not quite trained. She pottied in the tent on my sleeping bag in the middle of the night. I woke up and thought my water had broke in the middle of nowhere. Ah, the memories!!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

:uhoh: 

  :lol: :lol:


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

That sounds funny now, but I'm sure at the time you weren't laughing.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

We travel almost every weekend (we do art shows). We are in a 36ft motorhome. There is no way we could or would leave them at home. We are "on the road" for 10 days right now. Holly and Jenny love to walk and smell all of the "new" smells. It's like a new adventure every week! I have to admit it did get a little costly this past summer.....running a generator for air conditioning for them!


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

When we travel, which we don't do too often, we board Woody. But we spend most of our weekends in the summer on the lake on our houseboat. It sounds like RV-ing, except since we float more that we ride, the gas is much cheaper!

Woody loves the boat and the water. He sits out on the front deck and looks around at all the birds and other boats. At the place where we dock, he knows all the people, and they all love him. This past summer, I would take him to the shore to swim, but I am planning to buy a dog boat ladder, so that next summer, he can swim off the side of the boat just like the rest of us!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Please tell me about the dog boat ladder. We have a summer home in Michigan and take them out on a pontoon boat almost every day. I would love to let them swim without having to "beach the boat"


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a link for the one I am planning on buying:

http://www.pawsaboard.com/ladder.asp

I have looked a lot on the Internet, and it seems about the best one. It also works if the deck of your boat is a few feet above the water, which is the case for ours. I have called their customer service department a couple times with some questions, and the were friendly and helpful. Hope this helps you out...isn't it fun to take them boating?!


----------



## Timber's Mom (Dec 10, 2005)

Timber takes a trip to the cottage with me every year. We swim, walk, sleep and I read while he shamelessly begs for attention from my Dad or Grandma. Coco stays at the farm with my hubby and helps him care for the horses.

I actually have a picture of Timber from last summer at the cottage. 

Shannon


----------



## Chloe's Mum (Jan 1, 2006)

I left Chloe with my Mum last year as we went to Menorca - I missed her so much that we are taking her with us this year which means 'sunny' England for us!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We haven't had a chance to take him anywhere yet....but he will be going on every vacation we go on.....at least any vacations that include kids, since he's like another kid (although Samson minds better than any of my kids).

Rick


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

We take them every summer to Maine for the week. We were lucky to find a place that allows us to bring the two dogs - not to mention my two daughters and all their friends! They love taking early morning walks on the beach!! (the dogs not the daughters!!!)


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

If I can, I will. I want my dogs with me. They are my family. And, I want them to experience the things that the rest of my family experiences. It just wouldn't be the same. I will take them unless I just absolutely cannot. It's a good thing that my mom lives close by and also has dogs. We kind of help each other out. If she needs me to watch hers, I do. And, vice versa.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I never leave my dogs. They are very well socialized, trained, and conditioned to trips. We take multiple road trips every year. The dogs do not have any problem riding for 8 and 10 hour stretches, crated with bedding, food, water, etc... and they love all the parks and forests we stop at to let them run. My dogs have flown, too- without any problems- but road trips are more fun!  Unless of course you're going overseas LOL


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Since I started breeding and have aquired many dogs I have not had a vacation since 1998  Silly as it may sound, I do not trust any one to take care of my dogs the way I do. We do have an inground pool so the summers around here are quite festive  Almost like a vacation...if you put up the party lights, put on some tunes, have a cocktail and act like a nut :woot2:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Delmarvagold...sounds like a good time.. so is the party at your house this summer...lol....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We take Maggie with us..the other 2 are old and they like to stay home with Grandma...(extra treats)


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Wherever I go, Brinkley goes. I travel by truck or by SUV so there is plenty of room. I have not been out of the country in quite some time. But I dont think I would subject her to an airline. Besides, my dad would not do well without her and he would worry the whole time if she had to travel by airline. But she goes with my on all my road trips and we always stay at places that accomodate our pets. So it works out well.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

My dogs come with us on vacation all the time. Dusty loves hotels because usually he isn't allowed in the house overnight (allergies) but he's allowed to come in hotel rooms


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

As a matter of fact, we are on vacation in florida right now and Coach and Oakley are with us-made the 1200mi. trip last Friday-drove straight through-took 20 hrs and they were both fabulous-not a peep out of them. And this year we had to take the diabetic cat, Trixie, because she get 2 shots of insulin a day. She was also wonderful, but refused to use the litter box in the van-I took it out when the dogs were being walked-but never had an accident in the carrier!!!! I can't leave my goldens boys at home because I would be too worried about them. We do leave them overnight with my son but anything longer than that-they come along.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

We dont really go on vacations but if we go away to family's places we plan on bringing Katie with us.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

i take all mine with me and if i cant find any where dog friendly to stay we all sleep in the car


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

what's a vacation. We used to go camping and my parents would keep my little dogs but they wouldn't be able to handle Charlie so no vacations for us.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Still a yes... LOL


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Vacation... I've heard of that...interesting concept...

Seriously, we have not had a real "vacation" in some time. But, I consider National and Regional Specialties a vacation, so yes, the Goldens DO go!!!Because of the GRCA Nationals, and other specialties, I have been blessed to have taken some truly wonderful trips, and have seen some beautiful parts of our country. But an actual vacation has not been taken by this family for some time. We did do a couple of long weekends, cruising from Frankfort, MI over to Sturgeon Bay, WI. That was fun, but, no Goldens accompanied us, only my BIL's Whippet mix, Waldo.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I guess I have to agree with you, PG... I don't go on vacations and I don't want to- yuck. Why would anyone go anywhere dogless?!!! I seriously feel that way. A family vacation isn't one without my family (dogs). A romantic get away would be spent with me on the phone to whatever person was brave enough to watch my precious dogs and risk death if so much as a hair on one of them was out of place when I returned...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> what's a vacation. We used to go camping and my parents would keep my little dogs but they wouldn't be able to handle Charlie so no vacations for us.


We used to always bring Gemma and Tater camping  they loved it!

Haven't been on a vacation in 3.5 yrs, lol


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I guess I have to agree with you, PG... I don't go on vacations and I don't want to- yuck. Why would anyone go anywhere dogless?!!! I seriously feel that way. A family vacation isn't one without my family (dogs). A romantic get away would be spent with me on the phone to whatever person was brave enough to watch my precious dogs and risk death if so much as a hair on one of them was out of place when I returned...


I admit, there have been times that I HAVE been away without dogs - work conferences, etc. and it was a treat in that I knew I had a reprieve from getting up at o'dark-hundred to let dogs out, clean, and feed...don't get me wrong, I adore my dogs and do not for a minute resent the work. However, it is not unreasonable to appreciate a "break" once in a while. That said, I have a friend (I _refuse _to call her "kennel help"...) who tends dogs and kennel for me when I am gone, either to shows or the occasional long weekend boating/fishing (gotta keep the husband happy, too...) She is amazing, and I sometimes think the dogs are disappointed when I come home, she spoils them so much!!! So, when I am away from the dogs, I know that Kelly is here and I trust her IMPLICITLY. I am *very* lucky.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

We sure try to. Our first trip together was last month when we went to the Cape. I hate leaving my dogs home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Just came back from vacation with our gang last month to the keys. It was one of the best vacations we ever took. Relaxing with the kids on the beach, boat and hanging out, what could be better. 
We will never try to take a vacation again without them.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

We did a day trip driving to a national park. He loved being wtih us (that was so obvious) but the car is too small and he really couldn't get comfortable.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Vacations??? You people take vacations????? I can't remember the last vacation but yes we take dogs with us.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

With the goldens, always...my girls are such great travelers (better than kids ever were)

But I also remember years of an 8yr old son, a 2 year old daughter, 2 poodles, a Scottie, a wirefox terrier, and 2 adults crammed into a Honda Civic stationwagon driving to Miami many times...:doh:


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Vacations??? what are those??? LOL...


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Absolutely, she goes where we go or we don't go.

Summers up to Lake Michigan and Jeepin' around the sand dunes with plenty of swimming in Lake Michigan. We go several times a year.

Winters we go down south for a while. This year Penny will get to see her first shuttle launch and then some Tiger spring training for mom and dad. She knows Marchant stadium very well, she's been all through it several times before the games began.

Last year and the year before it was the Texas gulf coast and the year before that Key West, spring training and The Big Easy.

We go in a 40ft motorhome and she loves it. She's know to piddle at every rest stop...#1 rule of traveling: never miss an opportunity to piddle...she grabs a drink of water and nibble or two and then back to lay down between our seats. Oh and she loves MickeyDee's drive through. She orders a small hamburger, a few french fries and some water.

I would miss her terribly if she wasn't with us.


----------

